
Alain Ducasse on the connectedness of every participant to the final product - wowsig
http://52metrics.com/hir/worker-bee-thursdays/alain-ducasse/
======
athenot
This is like Jiro Dreams of Sushi[1] but from a System's View. There are some
takeaways in how to put together an exceptional product.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mqz7RSw5030](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mqz7RSw5030)

------
selmnoo
> He introduces a cuisine of naturality, which revolves around three elements:
> fish, cereals and vegetables.

More cereals, vegetables, fruits, less fat, sugar, salt and animal proteins
sounds great. Not sure about fish. I encourage everyone to watch Mission Blue
(it's on netflix), a documentary about what overfishing is doing.
Oceanographer Sylvia Earle who's perhaps the most knowledgeable person about
large water bodies suggests we pretty much cut it out.

[1]: [http://ideas.ted.com/2014/08/20/should-you-stop-eating-
fish-...](http://ideas.ted.com/2014/08/20/should-you-stop-eating-fish-2/)

~~~
lg
i eat sardines a couple times a week. they and other low-food-chain fish are
apparently overpopulating the oceans right now due to overfishing of
predators, which is having bad knock-on effects on zooplankton.

~~~
arh68
How do you eat them? With pasta, bagels, crackers? I don't even know what
sauce to put on them.

~~~
lg
Not much, lay them on a couple pieces of wasa bread drizzled in yellow
mustard, makes a good quick breakfast.

------
pbhjpbhj
21 stars?

The only available ratings are 0, 1, 2, and 3.

Presumably they mean he has been awarded 3-star standard by Michelin and has 6
other times in the past (or some other combination adding to 18 prior stars).
Of course one could equally mean he's been a 1-star chef for 21 years which
wouldn't be quite so impressive I feel.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michelin_Guide#Stars](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michelin_Guide#Stars)

~~~
simi_
It's about how many restaurants a chef "owns". I do find it odd as well (how
about the head chefs for each restaurant, do they also get Michelin stars?),
but this is how it works.

~~~
infecto
The restaurant itself gets the star rating. The executive chef will gain a lot
of attention at a michelin rated restaurant, this is true for all staff. Also
you have to keep in mind that executive chefs at michelin rated restaurants do
not make as much money as you expect. Most of the ones in the Bay Area are sub
$100k.

~~~
simi_
Thank you for the clarification. That makes sense

------
softdev12
I just finished watching the documentary "3 Stars" which describes the process
behind getting Michelin stars. It's really interesting to see how this works.

One of the older Michelin chefs said he was retiring now because chefs are
becoming scientists. He said that cooking is now called molecular cuisine.

